
Unintended Consequences of Sexual Harassment Scandals - imartin2k
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/09/upshot/as-sexual-harassment-scandals-spook-men-it-can-backfire-for-women.html
======
twobyfour
So... what, we should let assholes get away with this shit? That's the
societal equivalent of "I was afraid of getting fired if I complained about my
boss groping me."

